# Does Hypnosis Actually Work? And How Do I Get Better Results?



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

I have a friend that found out the whole wanting to be a girl thing, thankfully she is supporting me in it, and she suggested the idea of using Hypnosis to "program" my brain better... does this really work? and if so how do I get better results from it. Being someone whos brain won't even fall for optical illusions has made me a skeptic about this


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

Uh... What exactly do you think needs to be 'programmed' better in your brain?


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Uh... What exactly do you think needs to be 'programmed' better in your brain?


she suggested the idea of "gender affirmation" and such


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> she suggested the idea of "gender affirmation" and such


So... Would that be because you struggle with accepting your own identity still, or something else? (Not hating, just trying to make sure I understand fully)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I have a friend that found out the whole wanting to be a girl thing, thankfully she is supporting me in it, and she suggested the idea of using Hypnosis to "program" my brain better... does this really work? and if so how do I get better results from it. Being someone whos brain won't even fall for optical illusions has made me a skeptic about this


It's best to have an open mind I've heard, and be free of negative emotion. Also, try to not think about anything other than what the hypnotist is telling you. Hope this'll help.

As for if hypnosis works: haven't tried, just know everything above because I wanted to pretend to hypnotize my stuffed Pikachu when I was a child. And as I did back then, I did my research


----------



## Mambi (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I have a friend that found out the whole wanting to be a girl thing, thankfully she is supporting me in it, and she suggested the idea of using Hypnosis to "program" my brain better... does this really work? and if so how do I get better results from it. Being someone whos brain won't even fall for optical illusions has made me a skeptic about this



Hypnosis is merely a guided daydream that the recipient gets into. It only provides scenarios and suggestions but it's 100% you...no mind control or reprogramming. 

Don't expect it to work like the movies. Real hypnosis is literally guided meditation with focus. If you were to sit at home and daydream intensely about being a girl it would have the same effect. The hypnotist would only suggest how you would be feeling/acting to help you in your own fantasy. Best to keep expectations realistic up-front.

FYI, that's why you can't do something against your nature under hypnosis. Like daydreaming you'll be taken out of the revere the instant the suggestions classes with your morals or beliefs. But if you want to mentally "practice" being female, odds are there are hundreds of internet videos that can help with that aspect at least if that's what you'd like.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Hypnosis is merely a guided daydream that the recipient gets into. It only provides scenarios and suggestions but it's 100% you...no mind control or reprogramming.
> 
> Don't expect it to work like the movies. Real hypnosis is literally guided meditation with focus. If you were to sit at home and daydream intensely about being a girl it would have the same effect. The hypnotist would only suggest how you would be feeling/acting to help you in your own fantasy. Best to keep expectations realistic up-front.
> 
> FYI, that's why you can't do something against your nature under hypnosis. Like daydreaming you'll be taken out of the revere the instant the suggestions classes with your morals or beliefs. But if you want to mentally "practice" being female, odds are there are hundreds of internet videos that can help with that aspect at least if that's what you'd like.


I've explored... I've gotten into the "trance" state... but have been able to snap out of it instantly if something moves or such (parents coming to my room mainly)... I have to say IT FEELS AMAZING doing some of them but its not giving the results I was hoping for... but some of the triggers still exist


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2022)

If you're a transgender, questioning or a feminine man, none of those things are a problem, so they don't require 'solving'.


----------

